# Customs



## sicilian1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Earlier this year I went to Sicily and sent my film ahead via FedEx. Customs charged me a substantial amount. It was for my personal use while there and then to bring back home.

I plan to go back next year to photograph using film (5x7"). Would I be better off carrying the film with me? The film is unavailable in Italy and to order it specially would double the cost of an already very expensive item.

Are there ways around this? I brought and used 400 sheets. Should I just start sending by mail small amounts to friends in Sicily?

Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Fotoimpex in Berlin ships to Italy for I think €10. It's more expensive then Freestyle.

I'd put the film in your carry on.

If you can't fit it into your carry on or don't want to risk the xrays order from Fotoimpex.

fotoimpex.de


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What you were charged was most likely VAT (which runs around 20% - not sure of the Italian rate these days). It's usually charged on all shipments into the country with a declared value over some nominal amount. (And no, it doesn't matter if the stuff is for your personal use.)

Your best bet is to hand carry it next time. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sicilian1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay thanks for the advice. I'll carry it with me next time.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Or checked baggage, or some combination of carry-on and checked. Accompanied baggage, in other words. As with all baggage, there's some risk of loss with checked baggage (and with carry-on baggage for that matter). Travel insurance, which is sometimes free when you purchase air tickets with certain credit cards, might cover loss of film. (Check the fine print.)

If you're taking the film into Italy, exposing the film, then taking the film back out of Italy, there's no customs issue so far as I'm aware. (There might be an immigration issue if you're being hired to take those photographs and you don't have the right visa.) If you're leaving some or all of that film in Italy, there might be a customs issue. A few things are illegal to photograph, but you probably already know that.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Checked bags get nuked. You can ask for hand inspection of carry on film.

Bad idea to check film.


Between film,lenses,tripod and film holders he's already checking almost a trunk.

He's best to develop the film in Italy. If it's B&W print film easy enough to get a set of trays.


----------

